# Urbexing "kit"



## UrbanExplore (Mar 1, 2015)

What sort of kit do you guys carry when urbexing? 
For me it's: 
Canon eos 100d camera
18-55mm lense
55-200mm lense 
Tripod 
Flashgun 
Go-pro camera (usually body mounted) 
Head torch 
Gloves 
Protective glasses 
First aid kit 
Safety shoes 

What do you guys think?


----------



## Newage (Mar 1, 2015)

I always take the "Boys book of excuses". lots of Fags and spare lighters, and a few packets of choc chip cookies for Mr Fluffy to nosh on.

1-Oh it`s private.
2-What sign.
3-No I didn`t see it.
4-It was open.
5-I think I`m lost, this is the footpath right.
6-It`s OK we are doing a photographic servey.
7-Good running shoes

Newage


----------



## UrbanExplore (Mar 1, 2015)

Newage said:


> I always take the "Boys book of excuses". lots of Fags and spare lighters, and a few packets of choc chip cookies for Mr Fluffy to nosh on.
> 
> 1-Oh it`s private.
> 2-What sign.
> ...


Awesome!!! May need to invest in the "boys book of excuses".


----------



## krela (Mar 1, 2015)

The minimum is good shoes, a torch or two, a mobile phone and some common sense. Anything else is just gravy and down to what you're hoping to achieve. 

This question gets asked with reasonable regularity and is unlikely to garner many sensible responses.


----------



## krela (Mar 1, 2015)

Also newage you forgot "have you seen my dog, he ran off in this direction".  If you're going to use this excuse you need to add a dog lead to the kit list.


----------



## UrbanExplore (Mar 1, 2015)

Being a consultant anaesthetic doctor always comes in useful too! Never know when a fellow explorer could become injured!!!


----------



## Newage (Mar 1, 2015)

Krela, I think if you take a dog lead with you, you might like to join another type of web forum ;-)

Newage


----------



## TranKmasT (Mar 1, 2015)

UrbanExplore said:


> What sort of kit do you guys carry when urbexing?
> For me it's:
> Canon eos 100d camera
> 18-55mm lense
> ...



Can't really add to that dude. You have the right kit, the perfect job and the best urbex name ever. 
Just remember to PM me when you hear of any hospitals closing and I'll come along and be your wingman.


----------



## stu8fish (Mar 1, 2015)

krela said:


> Also newage you forgot "have you seen my dog, he ran off in this direction".  If you're going to use this excuse you need to add a dog lead to the kit list.


Im sure Newage would just make do with a bit of rope.


----------



## UrbanExplore (Mar 1, 2015)

stu8fish said:


> Im sure Newage would just make do with a bit of rope.



Now Now guys ;-)


----------



## UrbanExplore (Mar 1, 2015)

*Great!*



TranKmasT said:


> Can't really add to that dude. You have the right kit, the perfect job and the best urbex name ever.
> Just remember to PM me when you hear of any hospitals closing and I'll come along and be your wingman.



Thanks . Of course Ill PM you if I hear of any hospitals closing! Looking through the forums on this site, I actually find it rather upsetting to see hospitals left in such states... Some even still containing original medical/ Lab equipment and scanners!.


----------



## reelman (Mar 1, 2015)

As something to take with you.... I would have thought that a companion would be very useful to have around, especially if those rotten floorboards give way!
Be safe.
reelman.


----------



## UrbanExplore (Mar 1, 2015)

reelman said:


> As something to take with you.... I would have thought that a companion would be very useful to have around, especially if those rotten floorboards give way!
> Be safe.
> reelman.


Oh! I forgot to mention that! I never go alone! Thanks anyway


----------



## smiler (Mar 1, 2015)

krela said:


> Also newage you forgot "have you seen my dog, he ran off in this direction".  If you're going to use this excuse you need to add a dog lead to the kit list.



I've bin using that excuse for years, works sometimes as well, it's a bit of a bugger when they want to help you find it through.
As to the kit I take with me, well I've just begun exploring again after having a hip operation so to cut down on weigt I have ditched the Canon and it's paraphernalia and gone back to the Nickon point and shoot, most of the other stuff you mentioned I carry, along with spare batteries.


----------



## cunningplan (Mar 1, 2015)

UrbanExplore said:


> What sort of kit do you guys carry when urbexing?
> For me it's:
> Canon eos 100d camera
> 18-55mm lense
> ...



With all that kit, I cant wait for your first UrbanExplore report and photos


----------



## SlimJim (Mar 1, 2015)

Less talkin, more splorin! Grab a torch and a camera and head for the ruins!


----------



## Dick Derpin (Mar 1, 2015)

SlimJim said:


> Less talkin, more splorin! Grab a torch and a camera and head for the ruins!



Most start out with a crappy point a shoot and a wind up torch! 
You end up with more and more gear the more exploring you do!

My first camera was a pink Fuji finepix which my sister was getting rid of! Also had a small single AA touch which was only really good for avoiding dog shit when walking home from the pub.


----------



## Cuban B. (Mar 2, 2015)

There is a lot to be said for a point and shoot and a wind up torch!


----------



## cogito (Mar 2, 2015)

What's in the bag depends entirely on what I'm doing.

Some days it might just be the camera with a wide lens on and a superclamp. 

Other days it'll be a whole bunch of extra lenses, torches, remote, tripod, etriers, slings, carabiners, waterproofs, first aid kit, map, water and food.


----------



## Priority 7 (Mar 2, 2015)

After this weekends explores, sick bags, toilet roll and clean underwear


----------



## CovertUrbex (Mar 2, 2015)

Priority 7 said:


> After this weekends explores, sick bags, toilet roll and clean underwear




LOL! 

Cant think of anything else, you'll find new things that make things easier for your own needs along the way


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Mar 2, 2015)

Priority 7 said:


> After this weekends explores, sick bags, toilet roll and clean underwear



What happened? Spill the beans (or your guts)? Haha


----------



## UrbanX (Mar 3, 2015)

DirtyJigsaw said:


> What happened? Spill the beans (or your guts)? Haha



We always name our tours beginning with 'B' based on events that happened. We've had: 

Belgium Waffle Tour
Be Brave Tour
Bat in a biscuit tin Tour
Bohemian Rhapsody Tour

Unfortunately this was both the* 'Brown Boxers Tour' *and the *'Barf in a Bag Tour'*...


----------

